# Kraft BBQ sauce is just fine!



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I got hit by those pesky CFRH fellas. This time I got some rub and sauce, since apparently Mr. Opus does not like my Kraft sauce that tastes just fine with some fine tuning.










I appreciate the rub and sauce very much and the sticks as well. I'm sorry that it has to come to this, but si vis pacem para bellum!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Butt rub and bone suckin'?? 












J/K, you got b*tch slapped too! Jeez... :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> Butt rub and bone suckin'??


That turn you on or something? :r:bn


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> That turn you on or something? :r:bn


Maybe a little bit. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I got hit by those pesky CFRH fellas. This time I got some rub and sauce, since apparently Mr. Opus does not like my Kraft sauce that tastes just fine with some fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we want war so, bombs away:gn

:r Nice hit David!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Maybe a little bit. :tu


:r:r:bn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

BBQ sauce...Its like blood to me but it all needs a little "fine tuning" depending on the meat!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good, enjoy it :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> BBQ sauce...Its like blood to me but it all needs a little "fine tuning" depending on the meat!


So Ironfreak, what kind of BBQ sauce do you serve with...

Pork Ribs...what did you think I was going to say?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> So Ironfreak, what kind of BBQ sauce do you serve with...
> 
> Pork Ribs...what did you think I was going to say?


I find that I am best served with cabernet reduction and a side of.. Wait, what are we talking about again????


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That turn you on or something? :r:bn


u


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

That's some fine eatin' there Darrell! Another good one Dave!!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

A sauce and sticks bomb! Nice hit on Darrell Opus. That Butt Rub would go great on a pair of Tri-Tip I have planned for this weekend. Ummmmm, ummmmm, ummmmm....:dr:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice hit David. Very nice indeed....

And looks like we are off to the races... how many more bombs will we see? :r:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hit!! That Butt Rub is excellent! Burns a little but I'm getting used to it now.....


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> A sauce and sticks bomb! Nice hit on Darrell Opus. That Butt Rub would go great on a pair of Tri-Tip I have planned for this weekend. Ummmmm, ummmmm, ummmmm....:dr:ss


Tri-Tip :dr

I will shoot you a PM and I give you a recipe that will make you wonder how you got by without it all your life.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Nice hit!! That Butt Rub is excellent! Burns a little but I'm getting used to it now.....


Why -- just before bed -- DAMMIT! -- *WHY?!*


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Why -- just before bed -- DAMMIT! -- *WHY?!*


Looks like they were goin' for the trifecta today. :r

I have to admit, those guys do good work.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! You got hit Butt Good!!!:r

Darrell, you'll have to use some of that seasoning for your Herf!!!! Yum!!!:dr

Dave, You the MAN!!!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Sweet hit. :tu

Do you guys know of an online spot I can get that rub and sauce? It's BBQ season out here in Cali, and those pics have me curious. :dr


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

desame.one said:


> Sweet hit. :tu
> 
> Do you guys know of an online spot I can get that rub and sauce? It's BBQ season out here in Cali, and those pics have me curious. :dr


You would wanna ask opusxfd (David) where he picked it up... he will be back in town sometime later this weekend... I'm thinking tomorrow evening...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

desame.one said:


> Sweet hit. :tu
> 
> Do you guys know of an online spot I can get that rub and sauce? It's BBQ season out here in Cali, and those pics have me curious. :dr


I got the butt rub from the Whitacres in a bomb and I think they got it from trymynuts. That stuff is incredible. I have put it on all sorts of meat, vegetable, in my coffee (well not really). Excellent!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Tri-Tip :dr
> 
> I will shoot you a PM and I give you a recipe that will make you wonder how you got by without it all your life.


I'd like that recipe also, Jamie. :tu


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I got the butt rub from the Whitacres in a bomb and I think they got it from trymynuts. That stuff is incredible. I have put it on all sorts of meat, vegetable, in my coffee (well not really). Excellent!


Thanks for the link. I'm gonna check out the site after I smoke. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Cant we all just get along?


I doubt it.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Wow!!! You got hit Butt Good!!!:r
> 
> Darrell, you'll have to use some of that seasoning for your Herf!!!! Yum!!!:dr
> 
> Dave, You the MAN!!!


 Just do me a favor and keep the ribs out of the OVEN!!!!! :hn:hn:hn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Big D dubble L, enjoy that. I certainly do and as mentioned before, it is the season of the Q. 

Of course what goes well with a nice long smoking of the ribs, but a good stick to smoke while you're watching the temps. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ironfreak said:


> Butt rub and bone suckin'??


its how they roll :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> Butt rub and bone suckin'??





Darrell said:


> That turn you on or something? :r:bn





Ironfreak said:


> Maybe a little bit. :tu


Ewwww.... I made upchuck...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> Ewwww.... I made upchuck...


:r is that the title to a song?

jk :tg


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice hit! Makes me want to cook out!
:tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> Ewwww.... I made upchuck...


Don't hate the player, hate the game! :r

Don't listen to Vito, he is just jealous.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ironfreak said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game! :r
> 
> Don't listen to Vito, he is just jealous.


I want my butt rub too :r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I want my butt rub too :r


Darrell can help you out with that.. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ironfreak said:


> Darrell can help you out with that.. :r


:r

Darrell paging Darrell


----------

